# T5 Grolux Sylvania 54w and algae?



## Laurystevens (Apr 12, 2011)

I am not sure if it is a coinsidence or not but since ading this tube I've now got black bush algae and hard green spot algae growing mad over glass/ wood and rocks in my tank. Any ideas? Is it the tube? I heard they were good for planted tanks?

I also dose all seachem plant ferts at half dose or less. It's not densly planted but heavily planted, old leaves are slightly effected by algae but majority of plants are thriving! I currently have only 54watts of this light on currently and was going to extend it to 108 when my broken light gets replaced in a day or two. I also have 3 gro-quarays

I also don't have high flow in the tank which is 400 litres


----------



## Justindew (Apr 15, 2011)

Did you change to T5 lighting recently or are you asking if the brand of bulb is the problem?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I personally tend to think that BBA does not show up because something happened to the light. My logic is that light has no effect on BBA when you want to get rid of BBA. Hence the light cannot cause BBA either.

Someone will say that a new light can actually indirectly cause BBA - by changing factors that lead to the appearance of BBA. But I'm not sure in that either. Just last week I had a BBA outbreak out of nowhere in a tank that is about 5 years old and very stable. I just started changing water every 3-rd day and increased the flow slightly. So far it works.

To me BBA is caused by accumulation of organics. Especially a sudden spike. I got that idea after about five 2" fish died in my 180 gallon tank, I didn't remove them and within a week I had a ominous looking jungle of BBA. Frequent water changes took care of the BBA 100%.

--Nikolay


----------

